# Hell On Wheels



## Disir

Ok. I am way behind on tv shows.  I found it on Netflix.  

Have you seen this?  I watched the first episode last night. I passed out trying to watch the second one.


----------



## Politico

You have to stick with it. Would help if you know the history as you watch.


----------



## strollingbones

love it.....simple as that


----------



## Disir

I plan to stick with it. I may be the only parent alive saying, "Don't you want to play video games now?"


----------



## Disir

Man, this is awesome. I just finished season three. 

August 2 starts season four.


----------



## TheOldSchool

It's crazy that I found this thread because, currently I SHIT YOU NOT, on the other half of my screen is season 1 episode 8!

I guess [MENTION=32913]Disir[/MENTION] and I found it at a similar time.


----------



## Politico

Season 1? I was going to ask Dlsir a question but it would spoil a lot.


----------



## Disir

It's the best show ever.


----------



## Samson

Well? Nobody watching?

It seems every episode ends with someone being brutally beaten.

Then, by the end of the next episode they're healed.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Samson said:


> Well? Nobody watching?
> 
> It seems every episode ends with someone being brutally beaten.
> 
> Then, by the end of the next episode they're healed.



Rock and roll baby


----------



## Samson

TheOldSchool said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well? Nobody watching?
> 
> It seems every episode ends with someone being brutally beaten.
> 
> Then, by the end of the next episode they're healed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock and roll baby
Click to expand...


The setting, near Cheyenne, WY is interesting in that it looks nothing like Cheyenne, WY.

The actual geography is relatively flat, and there are practically no trees. The nearest area that looks anything like what is depicted as Cheyenne is actually just east of Laramie, maybe 40 miles away at least two days good riding on horseback. IH 80 makes it slightly easier today, as long as no 18 wheeler gets blown off the road in front of you.

There is, however, a huge BNSF depot there, and historically all sorts of Mormons did pass through the area on their way to The Promised Land.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Samson said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well? Nobody watching?
> 
> It seems every episode ends with someone being brutally beaten.
> 
> Then, by the end of the next episode they're healed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock and roll baby
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The setting, near Cheyenne, WY is interesting in that it looks nothing like Cheyenne, WY.
> 
> The actual geography is relatively flat, and there are practically no trees. The nearest area that looks anything like what is depicted as Cheyenne is actually just east of Laramie, maybe 40 miles away at least two days good riding on horseback. IH 80 makes it slightly easier today, as long as no 18 wheeler gets blown off the road in front of you.
> 
> There is, however, a huge BNSF depot there, and historically all sorts of Mormons did pass through the area on their way to The Promised Land.
Click to expand...


Was Cheyenne always so treeless?  And in the show the land seems pretty flat to me.

But who know I don't really care man that show's great


----------



## Samson

TheOldSchool said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well? Nobody watching?
> 
> It seems every episode ends with someone being brutally beaten.
> 
> Then, by the end of the next episode they're healed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock and roll baby
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The setting, near Cheyenne, WY is interesting in that it looks nothing like Cheyenne, WY.
> 
> The actual geography is relatively flat, and there are practically no trees. The nearest area that looks anything like what is depicted as Cheyenne is actually just east of Laramie, maybe 40 miles away at least two days good riding on horseback. IH 80 makes it slightly easier today, as long as no 18 wheeler gets blown off the road in front of you.
> 
> There is, however, a huge BNSF depot there, and historically all sorts of Mormons did pass through the area on their way to The Promised Land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was Cheyenne always so treeless?  And in the show the land seems pretty flat to me.
> 
> But who know I don't really care man that show's great
Click to expand...


Good point, but I lean toward thinking its has not changed much because the wind blows at an almost constant 30 mph, not terribly good for tree-growing.

But yes, the plot is great nonetheless: I particularly like the twist now imposed on the Cheyenne locals as the "Federal Government" moves into town. Practically the entire population of Wyoming (about 580,00) absolutely hates the Federal Government.

Yes I have met them all.


----------



## Samson

And ANOTHER thing: The seasons never change in Hell On Wheels. I wish they'd at least have a snowfall/blizzard, common to the Cheyenne, WY area where they have so little concern about visitors from outside Wyoming, they don't bother plowing the goddamn Highway, so that if it does snow on IH 80, or IH 25, you're forced to either hunker-down in whatever god-forsaken little berg's motel you can find, or camp out in your car until you thaw out.

I still never travel through WY without a bottle of whiskey and a sleeping bag.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Samson said:


> And ANOTHER thing: The seasons never change in Hell On Wheels. I wish they'd at least have a snowfall/blizzard, common to the Cheyenne, WY area where they have so little concern about visitors from outside Wyoming, they don't bother plowing the goddamn Highway, so that if it does snow on IH 80, or IH 25, you're forced to either hunker-down in whatever god-forsaken little berg's motel you can find, or camp out in your car until you thaw out.
> 
> I still never travel through WY without a bottle of whiskey and a sleeping bag.



They had a blizzard in the first episode of the current season.  People died and Cullen almost froze too.  During the winter they didn't work on the railroad.


----------



## Moonglow

I watch it for the gratuitous violence and ho's....


----------



## TheOldSchool

Moonglow said:


> I watch it for the gratuitous violence and ho's....



I hope you're watching Game of Thrones then


----------



## Samson

Saw The Bear Man....Missed the Black Hero and Bear Fight? When did this happen?

Anyway, Black Hero kills Grizzly with a knife. The Highly improbable event leaves a Grizzly Tooth embedded in Black Hero Brain, which impresses the Red Man Painted White, who heals him. Once recovered, the somewhat deranged Black Hero, bear-like, indiscriminately kills and takes human wives regardless of race, including A White Hostage Woman. Of course, she is remarkably hawt.

How this all has anything to do with the plot of Hell on Wheels is unclear, but frankly I'm hoping for a spin-off in which Bear Man continues his Bear-like activities.


----------



## TheOldSchool

ELAM!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## BullKurtz

I love me some Westerns.....this is a MUST SEE on Saturday nights....I watch it on Couchtuner without commercials...also you can pause it and make popcorn!


----------



## BullKurtz

TheOldSchool said:


> ELAM!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!



 I did the happy dance when Elam got smoked.....never liked him.


----------



## TheOldSchool

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ELAM!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the happy dance when Elam got smoked.....never liked him.
Click to expand...


What didn't you like?


----------



## BullKurtz

TheOldSchool said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ELAM!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the happy dance when Elam got smoked.....never liked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What didn't you like?
Click to expand...


He was a MOron...and butt ugly.


----------



## Samson

TheOldSchool said:


> ELAM!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!



Sadly, Bear Man was not Industructable.

I was hoping he may Go Berserk and Kill Federal Marshals lead by Snidely Whiplash.

I suppose Bohannan will have to do it all by himself. I imagine that being separated from Mackenzie Porter






Who plays his Hawt Mormon Wife would make almost any Red-Blooded Male ready to butt-heads with Evul Federales.


----------



## BullKurtz

Samson said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ELAM!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, Bear Man was not Industructable.
> 
> I was hoping he may Go Berserk and Kill Federal Marshals lead by Snidely Whiplash.
> 
> I suppose Bohannan will have to do it all by himself. I imagine that being separated from Mackenzie Porter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who plays his Hawt Mormon Wife would make almost any Red-Blooded Male ready to butt-heads with Evul Federales.
Click to expand...


Huh?


----------



## Samson

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ELAM!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, Bear Man was not Industructable.
> 
> I was hoping he may Go Berserk and Kill Federal Marshals lead by Snidely Whiplash.
> 
> I suppose Bohannan will have to do it all by himself. I imagine that being separated from Mackenzie Porter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who plays his Hawt Mormon Wife would make almost any Red-Blooded Male ready to butt-heads with Evul Federales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...


Just skip over my posts.

You'll hurt yourself attempting to understand them.


----------



## BullKurtz

Samson said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ELAM!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, Bear Man was not Industructable.
> 
> I was hoping he may Go Berserk and Kill Federal Marshals lead by Snidely Whiplash.
> 
> I suppose Bohannan will have to do it all by himself. I imagine that being separated from Mackenzie Porter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who plays his Hawt Mormon Wife would make almost any Red-Blooded Male ready to butt-heads with Evul Federales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just skip over my posts.
> 
> You'll hurt yourself attempting to understand them.
Click to expand...


Maybe you're right....oh well, drive safely.


----------



## TheOldSchool

I wonder if Eva will go nuts now.  I'll be watching last nights episode after dinner


----------



## Disir

Ok, now that they dropped it on Netflix, I am almost caught up.  I cannot believe that Elam is gone.  That is so jacked up.


----------



## jon_berzerk

it starts a new season  in a couple of weeks


----------



## Disir

I know and it will be the last. 

  But, I will never see it on time.  Which means that I will be almost a year behind everybody else.  I'll finish watching this season this week and then..........I'll come back in a year.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ok i will try not to blab about it 

--LOL


----------



## Disir

It's ok. I did real good this last season and did not look at all on this thread.


----------



## BullKurtz

It returns 18 July for 7 episodes and then comes back in the summer of 2016 for the last 7....ridiculous.


----------



## strollingbones

i like the show....i am on season 4...ep. 4


----------



## Moonglow

Disir said:


> Ok. I am way behind on tv shows.  I found it on Netflix.
> 
> Have you seen this?  I watched the first episode last night. I passed out trying to watch the second one.


I tried watching it also, but was bored with it..these serials are too stretched out on story line, or the writers are slow...


----------



## Iceweasel

It's a great show. I finished it last night on Netflix.


----------



## Disir

BullKurtz said:


> It returns 18 July for 7 episodes and then comes back in the summer of 2016 for the last 7....ridiculous.



What?  That is ridiculous.


----------



## Disir

Moonglow said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I am way behind on tv shows.  I found it on Netflix.
> 
> Have you seen this?  I watched the first episode last night. I passed out trying to watch the second one.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried watching it also, but was bored with it..these serials are too stretched out on story line, or the writers are slow...
Click to expand...


Really? It's one of the few shows that have come out that I liked.  
They have a new one that is coming out. 
AMC hires Justified exec producer to make a new Western series Newswire The A.V. Club


----------



## Disir

strollingbones said:


> i like the show....i am on season 4...ep. 4



I'm a few episodes ahead of you so I'll just keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Moonglow

Disir said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I am way behind on tv shows.  I found it on Netflix.
> 
> Have you seen this?  I watched the first episode last night. I passed out trying to watch the second one.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried watching it also, but was bored with it..these serials are too stretched out on story line, or the writers are slow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? It's one of the few shows that have come out that I liked.
> They have a new one that is coming out.
> AMC hires Justified exec producer to make a new Western series Newswire The A.V. Club
Click to expand...

I did watch the first and second season...but after that..


----------



## Politico

Disir said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It returns 18 July for 7 episodes and then comes back in the summer of 2016 for the last 7....ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  That is ridiculous.
Click to expand...

Thar is how tv rolls now. A 14 episode season with a one year gap in between.


----------



## Disir

Politico said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It returns 18 July for 7 episodes and then comes back in the summer of 2016 for the last 7....ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  That is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thar is how tv rolls now. A 14 episode season with a one year gap in between.
Click to expand...


I don't have the attention span or the time for all that noise.


----------



## strollingbones

i finished the lastest season....i really like the show...but i have a thing for westerns....

when can we discuss the hanging...when?


----------



## Disir

strollingbones said:


> i finished the lastest season....i really like the show...but i have a thing for westerns....
> 
> when can we discuss the hanging...when?



Oh good. I finished it night before last.  I'm game.


----------



## strollingbones

o hell we have company...son and his g/f....and they mentioned hell on wheels...well i thought they were finished with the season and said.....i cant believe they hanged the church lady.....seems they had not seen the whole season...


----------



## NYcarbineer

strollingbones said:


> i finished the lastest season....i really like the show...but i have a thing for westerns....
> 
> when can we discuss the hanging...when?



When I get over having it spoiled for me.


----------



## strollingbones

o hate me...go on


----------



## BullKurtz

I'm PUMPED for the new season come Saturday night.  I'd like to know how many times Bohannon has to kill that Swede sumbitch?!


----------



## strollingbones

omg its new on saturday....and guess who will have to wait all year...o the swede amazes me....


----------



## BullKurtz

strollingbones said:


> omg its new on saturday....and guess who will have to wait all year...o the swede amazes me....



Cullen has shot him, tried to hang him off a bridge...and I think he tried to blow him up once too.....that psycho has to go down before Bohannon can leave the railroad.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mormons must be a bit pissed off about the Swede and the portrayal of Brigham Young.


----------



## strollingbones

ya think lol


----------



## NYcarbineer

The season 4 of Hell on Wheels is running all day today on AMC.  It's on Episode 4 right now.


----------



## strollingbones

yea i just realized i get amc on sling tv....china town is the title of the new one this evening


----------



## TrinityPower

strollingbones said:


> yea i just realized i get amc on sling tv....china town is the title of the new one this evening


I watched it...gall dang Gunderson!!  UGH lol


----------



## GHook93

One of the reasons I love AMC. Instead of just canceling it for lower ratings, they give it a final season and a proper send off.


----------



## TrinityPower

well now bohannon is in the middle of a huge mess


----------

